# bulu's in 720 liters of water:)



## vibsn

http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615131922_1.jpg
http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615131923_2.jpg
http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615131925_3.jpg
http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615132540_1.jpg
http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615132541_2.jpg
http://akvaforum.no/images/forum/11238_080615134012_3.jpg


----------



## vibsn




----------



## Boby_

I want this background! :fish:


----------



## nene

Oh my *?Ã§@#!!!!
that's one of the most beautyful tanks i've ever seen. I LOVE the rockwork...so sharp...
What kind of rock did you use?
and that deep blue water effect?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Afishionado

Fish and tank look superb! Very nice effect you've created; really gives the feeling of 'being there'. :thumb:


----------



## vibsn




----------



## geoff_tropheus

just a georgeous tank..love the rocks...love the fish...

most excellent!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen

The background looks like a pangea rocky iv.

Tank looks good. :thumb:


----------



## vibsn

thanx for all the good compliments guys
It's a pangea rocky 4 background yes,and rocks collected from the nature.
thought about adding some plants,but i like it without plants. What's your opinion?


----------



## hook848

Fantastic looking tank, vibsn. The natural rocks you selected are a perfect match. :thumb:

I just bought the Rocky I version of that background for a 155 gallon bow-front. It will be home for my bulus, too.

What are you you using for filtration and water circulation?


----------



## Floridagirl

I, too love the tank, I'm just looking into starting a Tropheus tank. Your lighting is phenomonal. What are you using?


----------



## vibsn

hook848 said:


> Fantastic looking tank, vibsn. The natural rocks you selected are a perfect match. :thumb:
> 
> I just bought the Rocky I version of that background for a 155 gallon bow-front. It will be home for my bulus, too.
> 
> What are you you using for filtration and water circulation?


The background it self is the filter. I've filled up with filtermaterial behind,and the water flows in on one side and blown out on the otherside. I'm using a aquamedic pump,that pumps 6500 liters pr hour. Hope you understand my english..


----------



## vibsn

Floridagirl said:


> I, too love the tank, I'm just looking into starting a Tropheus tank. Your lighting is phenomonal. What are you using?


I hace 8 t8 lights. 4 of them (the ones in the back) are moonlight,those in the middle are yellow,and those in the front are red. I always use lights that are the same colour as the fish to show their colour better.


----------



## ApexPredator

Beautiful tank. I would not add plants, I think it looks fantastic as is.

I would be interested to learn more about the filtration system you are using. Can you describe it a little better or show a few pics? Thanks.


----------



## vibsn

Sorry i dont have any pics,but i can try to explain with my norwegian-english
The background is 2 meters long. On the left side (if you look at the tank) i drilled two holes that were about 5 cm in diameter and 20 cm appart. Glued on a grill/grate (is that what its called??)
Behind the background its devided in to 3 rooms vertically. In the first room i have bioballs (2-3 cm in diameter). This is the first "station". In the second room i've added som blue spunge that i have cut in to squares in 10x10 cm.
And in the third room i've had som white spunge that is much less rough,to capture all the litle particles that made it all the way through the other rooms. 
This is all driven by a aqua medic pump. Suction is behind the background og blow out is through a tube, through the background at the right side. 
Think i have a picture of just that..


----------



## vibsn

Sorry i dont have any pics,but i can try to explain with my norwegian-english
The background is 2 meters long. On the left side (if you look at the tank) i drilled two holes that were about 5 cm in diameter and 20 cm appart. Glued on a grill/grate (is that what its called??)
Behind the background its devided in to 3 rooms vertically. In the first room i have bioballs (2-3 cm in diameter). This is the first "station". In the second room i've added som blue spunge that i have cut in to squares in 10x10 cm.
And in the third room i've had som white spunge that is much less rough,to capture all the litle particles that made it all the way through the other rooms. 
This is all driven by a aqua medic pump. Suction is behind the background og blow out is through a tube, through the background at the right side. 
Think i have a picture of just that..


----------



## vibsn

You can see the tube in the middle of the picture 
Hope you understood


----------

